# Rate of growth for Anubias



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

I'm curious how fast your anubias grow in your tank. List your water params too. I have Anubias barteri coffeefolia & nana.
Each rhizome is growing a leaf every 1-2 week for me.

• 75G, 
• mod light, 
• no CO2, I add carbon sugars supplements,
• ferts added (PMDD)
• partial dirt in the substrate
• 7.4pH
• 160ppm TDS.

I do weekly water changes, I wonder if that's more than a coincidence.


----------



## naturelady (Jan 31, 2010)

Do you count the leaves? How do you keep track of new growth?

At any rate, my anubias grows WAAAYYYY slower than that. I have read online an average of one new leaf every 3 weeks, I am not sure mine grows that fast either.

29 gal tank
no CO2
low/mod light with a split photoperiod - 10 hours/day
pH around 8.0
add ferts to the water column when I do a water change
Tank was basically neglected for a few years, but for the last couple months, its been a water change every other week

I have riparium planters near the water surface. Its my little "plant hospital", I put the baby plants that break off or bits of rhizome that were trimmed and need to grow in there. They get lots of light, I assume the CO2 is higher there near the surface, and so on. I would expect it to be a good place for them to grow, but they grow super slow. As in, its been months, and only 1-2 new leaves, if that.


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

Yeah, I think adding CO2 or a carbon source helps trigger them to grow new leaves. Your pH looks pretty high.

It's pretty easy to see new leaves. They a lighter brighter green and smaller. They start out as a spear shoot off a mature leaf. The unfurl to a leaf. I'm getting one every 2 weeks about.


----------



## naturelady (Jan 31, 2010)

I can tell which are the new leaves, but how do I know its a NEW new leaf, and not the same one I saw last week?

At any rate, I looked at some of the little anubias at the top of the tank, and they definitely are growing and have new leaves. I was fooled because the overall size of the plant is still very small.


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

One of my anubias is sending out a flower. I think if the plant gets a little more light, it'll grow faster. There's a chance it'll grow algae though.


----------

